# Boat Ignition Keys?



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

The ignition keys that came with my project boat don't seem to work. They fit into the ignition but will not turn. I have removed the ignition switches and given them a little squirt of silicone lube and worked with themfor several minutes at a time over the past several daysbut the keys still won't turn.The switches are in good shape and I'm pretty sure at this point that the keys I have are not the right ones. I'm assuming that ignition keys for boats come in standard patterns. My question is where would I go to get the right ones and how do I tell which ones I need?

Thanks

Alan


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *alanbarck (10/7/2009)*The ignition keys that came with my project boat don't seem to work. They fit into the ignition but will not turn. I have removed the ignition switches and given them a little squirt of silicone lube and worked with themfor several minutes at a time over the past several daysbut the keys still won't turn.The switches are in good shape and I'm pretty sure at this point that the keys I have are not the right ones. I'm assuming that ignition keys for boats come in standard patterns. My question is where would I go to get the right ones and how do I tell which ones I need?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Alan


You need to buy a new ignition switch if you need new keys. Usually $30-$40. It will come with the necessary keys. Probably a few extra dollars than finding the right key. But it is real easy to replace.


----------



## chasin-tail (Oct 8, 2007)

Call Ace Unlocks...they can make you a key! 505.7545


----------



## KPTN (May 21, 2009)

i bought replacement keys for my 70 Johnson from the local dealer, i think he used the serial number to get the right one but it seems there were only 5 or 6 different key patterns.

KP


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

A new switch is most likely cheaper. 

I don't know but I thought I heard new keys were $110 or more. Maybe I'm thinking of Harley keys but I thought boats were the same way and PRICE. :banghead:banghead


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

What make of engine or switch is it,, I have master keys for yamaha, merecury, and johnson and evinrude,,,


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

The boat is a 1985 32' Silverton. The only markings on the switch are: "Assy. in Mexico" around the top of the body, BAT SOL and IGN next to the three posts on the bottom, and a "P" to the right of the key slot.


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Sequoiha (10/7/2009)*What make of engine or switch is it,, I have master keys for yamaha, merecury, and johnson and evinrude,,,




Master Keys? Now we know who's been stealing all the boats!!oke


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

By the way, thanks for such a great job the other day Kenny.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Since these are inboard engines, the ignitionswitch could be from any of several different manufacturers. By the time you take the switch out and take it to a locksmith for rekeying, it will probably be just aseasy to buy a whole new assembly, under $50.00. If you call a locksmith to come over and rekey the lock, it will be a whole lot more expensive.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

i lost my keys, tuesday i took the ignition out and took it to the place on langley across from walgreens key lock place, cant remember the name but he found the key that fit it and rekeyed it for 10 bucks. Take it there if you want to keep the same one. It took about 10 mins, and it was pretty cool watching him do it. He has a file set that he uses to make the key from scratch


----------



## RMS (Dec 9, 2008)

I was thinking the same thing as Pink, take the ignition to a locksmith to avoid a service call. Should be most economical route.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

Thanks guys. Since I already have one of them out I'll go ahead and take it by the locksmith ya'll recommended. Kind of suprised that there isn't some kind of number on it to identify who made it. Oh well, if the locksmith don't pan out I'll just get a couple of new ones.:letsdrink


----------



## bladeco (Oct 6, 2007)

how ironic!! i just lost my boat keys on the road yesterday. left them on the bumper of the truck when I hooked up to go fishing. drove around the route i took for about 4 hours and walked about 5 miles to try and find them to no avail! looks like I am gonna have to find someone with a master key or get a new ignition switch as well. damn you Murphey!


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

> *Deeplines (10/7/2009)*A new switch is most likely cheaper.
> 
> I don't know but I thought I heard new keys were $110 or more. Maybe I'm thinking of Harley keys but I thought boats were the same way and PRICE. :banghead:banghead


By the way, Keys from a dealer, parts store are only $2.50.


----------



## sosmarine (Sep 28, 2007)

The "P" next to the slot is the key number. Depending on manufacture the last digit on the key number will be the style cut.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> *alanbarck (10/7/2009)*The boat is a 1985 32' Silverton. The only markings on the switch are: "Assy. in Mexico" around the top of the body, BAT SOL and IGN next to the three posts on the bottom, and a "P" to the right of the key slot.




Then I would for sure just install a new switch.



Your not talking about a lot of money here.


----------

